# question from non roofer



## tom.selleck (Oct 6, 2011)

I am studying a business for a architecture class. what type of roof material is this it looks like an asphalt shingle type roof, woul i be able to cut it with a gas torch cutter? Thanks,


http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l490/handgun12345/


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Why would you cut a shingle with a torch?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Double post... and please do the world a favor and sell your tools! Or at least buy another tool besides your beloved gas cutting torch!!!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

They PM'ed me I'll post my reply.



tom.selleck said:


> Thank you for the response, i will ensure all safety precautions are followed. My main question is how easy it is to cut with a gas cutter through asphalt and concrete? Thanks





1985gt said:


> Im sorry your question makes no sense. A gas torch or a gas powered cutter? Two very different things. When you say gas torch to me thats a metal cutting torch. I would never use one of these to cut asphalt. You will start a fire very quickly that cant just be controlled with safety precautions and you can not cut though concrete with it.
> 
> Now a gas powered cutter IE. SAW. They have then designed for both asphalt roofs and they have demo saws to cut concrete. I guess you will have to explain further. If you are talking about the torch, and cutting in to shingles/ or bur roofs we are done talking as this is a very very stupid idea.


----------

